# Blown 350 Hardbody pick up



## 2giddyup (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi !

I'm "2giddyup" and I have been active on a few other forums the past few years.

Just thought I'd check in here and show you my daily driver.










It's a 1995 Nissan Hardbody 2WD pick up.
It has a big nose on the hood for the huffer, carb and scoop. This way I can cruise around town and nobody knows what I have under the hood. Ha, Ha, Ha.
A bed mounted 4 core Griffin radiator with two Perma Cool fans for cooling.
A 15 gallon aluminum fuel cell and battery is also in the bed.
A fully louvered tailgate to allow the hot radiator air to exit out the back.
A hard lid over the bed to keep everything in there safe.
A Muncie 4 speed transmission with floor shifter.
All gauges were switched out for Auto Meter gauges.
A pair of form fitting racing seats with harness's.
A 350 c.i. Chevy driving a 671 GMC blower with a 750 CFM Edelbrock carb on top.
Comp cam with roller tips, Manley pro flow valves, 8:1 Srp pistons with stainless steel rings, Skat rods, block huggers headers with 2-1/2" collectors going to a single 3" exhaust with a Dynomax muffler, exiting straight out the back thru two 2-1/2" tailpipes.
12 Bolt GM Suburban posi rear narrowed to 46 in. flange to flange by Moser Engineering, custom allow axles with "C"- clip eliminators installed.
Spring perches were moved inboard 2-1/2" to allow clearance for the narrowed rear end.
Ultra wheels all around with 185/60/14 Falken ZIEX radials up front and 275/60/15 Goodrich Radial T/A's in the rear.

I've had it on the road now for four years and have put on 39,000 miles in this configuration.
Best time at the track, two years ago, after three runs was 11.2 @ 121.
Haven't had it dynoed yet, but should come in at approx. 450 to 500hp.

If you are considering doing a 350 swap into your's, contact me and I'll help you out anyway that I can.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

WOW....all I have to say is OH....MY....GOD!!!!!! F'n sweet! Any closer pics of the engine?


----------



## 2giddyup (Feb 5, 2006)

Is this one o.k. ?













*"THERE'S NO REPLACEMENT FOR DISPLACEMENT"*


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

thats a beast! clean motor. any interior shots?


----------



## 2giddyup (Feb 5, 2006)

Sure, here's a few.





























*"THERE'S NO REPLACEMENT FOR DISPLACEMENT"*


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

that truck is sick


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

HOLY SH**.....you need to talk to MYoung and see about putting that in the next issue of Nissanperformancemag.com. Check out the sticky at the top of the member rides forum.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

all i can say is:


----------



## 2giddyup (Feb 5, 2006)

*GIMP* , at your suggestion, I e-mailed MYoung some pic's and asked for his consideration. I guess we'll see.

*b14sleeper* , I don't see you're head shaking side to side, so I guess that means it's not too much under the hood, it's just right. 







*THERE'S NO REPLACEMENT FOR DISPLACEMENT*


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

How in the hell do you keep that power on the street, and not in plums of tire smoke and rubber?


----------



## 2giddyup (Feb 5, 2006)

*Nostrodomas*

I didn't change the suspension at all with the exception of tightening the torsion bars a little and re-setting the camber. Although I do have traction bars installed on it.
I still run the stock shocks because they seem to allow the weight to transfer to the back during launching.
Also, by having the radiator, fuel cell and battery in the bed seems to help get weight over the rear end.
Additionally, having DOT approved street slicks helps with traction.
Don't get me wrong, it will 'chirp" them in all four gears, but it won't just sit there and burn them up, unless I go thru water first.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Holy bouccie balls thats hot :jawdrop:



But that thing must handle like a brick


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

........that's awsome........

I've seen a 300zx with a 350, a classic 240z with a blown 350, and now this. Very nice. :thumbup: 

Any chance we can get a vid of this thing? Dying to see how it sounds.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

i posted that pic...meaning that your car is the best hardbody ive seen... by far the fastest.. and on a scale of 1-10 your car is a 50000000000000


----------



## oliverr87 (Sep 23, 2005)

total insanity :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

powa!!!!!!!


----------



## 2giddyup (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks for the positive comments.
We all need a pat on the back every now and then.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

2giddyup said:


> I didn't change the suspension at all with the exception of tightening the torsion bars a little and re-setting the camber. Although I do have traction bars installed on it.
> I still run the stock shocks because they seem to allow the weight to transfer to the back during launching.
> Also, by having the radiator, fuel cell and battery in the bed seems to help get weight over the rear end.
> Additionally, having DOT approved street slicks helps with traction.
> Don't get me wrong, it will 'chirp" them in all four gears, but it won't just sit there and burn them up, unless I go thru water first.


I am very impressed.
So how did this whole project come about? Were you just sittign around and thinking, " what is the biggest motor I can fit into my hardbody?' Or did you get spanked real bad at the track on day and decided that will never happen again?.....lol
Oh and did Mike get ahold of you yet?


----------



## 2giddyup (Feb 5, 2006)

Nostrodomas said:


> I am very impressed.
> So how did this whole project come about? Were you just sittign around and thinking, " what is the biggest motor I can fit into my hardbody?' Or did you get spanked real bad at the track on day and decided that will never happen again?.....lol
> Oh and did Mike get ahold of you yet?


 Actually I wanted the typical short wheel base, two door coupe and after years of following every lead on a possible one for sale, I was driving back home depressed again and thinking to myself, my god is it this hard to come up with a suitable candidate. I was driving my hardbody pick up at the time. I looked around inside it and said to myself, "*this is a short wheel base ,two door coupe* " and the idea was born. I then spend almost 1 year gathering parts while I was building up the engine. Then four years ago, during a four day ( Thurs., Fri.,Sat.,Sun.)Thanksgiving holiday I pulled out the four banger and installed the V-8 and drove it to work that Monday morning.
No, Mike didn't get ahold of me yet,as of 1 minute ago.Even though I checked my e-mail about 100 times yesterday and today so far.

*"THERE'S NO REPLACEMENT FOR DISPLACEMENT"*


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Wow great story along with a sweet ass truck.
Ill try to get ahold of Mike and see what he thinks.


----------



## 2giddyup (Feb 5, 2006)

Nostrodomas said:


> Wow great story along with a sweet ass truck.
> Ill try to get ahold of Mike and see what he thinks.


Thanks! for the props and the confidence.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

i absolutely love the beast, get some studio-esque shots of it, and i'll turn it into a pro modified drag truck :jump: but seriously, that's an awesome hardbody. so, would you mind giving a price on parts?


----------



## 2giddyup (Feb 5, 2006)

Dustin said:


> i absolutely love the beast, get some studio-esque shots of it, and i'll turn it into a pro modified drag truck :jump: but seriously, that's an awesome hardbody. so, would you mind giving a price on parts?


Assuming you already have an engine and transmission available for the swap
(because you can use your existing driveshafts and rear end) and with some careful planning, $2000. should cover everything else. As an example; radiator, gauges, mounts, hoses, wiring, exhaust, fuel delivery, nuts, bolts, brackets, beer, aspirin, bandaids, etc. This is also assuming your going to do the actual installation.
I e-Bayed the hell out of mine.
The radiator, transmission, 4 speed shifter, rear end, fuel cell, starter, all the chrome, the seats and harness's, the fire supression system, the water pump, two electric fans, the butterfly scoop, hood scoop,and a few other items that I can't remember at the moment. But it took me a year to gather all the necessary parts before I actually started the swap.

*"THERE'S NO REPLACEMENT FOR DISPLACEMENT"*


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

2giddyup said:


> As an example; radiator, gauges, mounts, hoses, wiring, exhaust, fuel delivery, nuts, bolts, brackets, *beer, aspirin, bandaids, etc*. This is also assuming your going to do the actual installation.
> 
> 
> *"THERE'S NO REPLACEMENT FOR DISPLACEMENT"*


Hahahaha oh so true its not even funny. Dont forget the money to put into the swear jar......

I take it Mike has gottem a hold of you?


----------



## 2giddyup (Feb 5, 2006)

I take it Mike has gottem a hold of you?[/QUOTE][/I]

No!, he has not, he must be busy.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

2giddyup said:


> No!, he has not, he must be busy.


you can also send a PM to SR20AL.. Aaron also works for NPM.



http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=38561


post there...


damn heath, slackin on the links and shit...


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Is the first pic you posted, and the close-up engine shot, from the same vehicle? Just now looking at it...

Not trying to disprove anything, but i see alot of things that dont match up in the pics....


----------



## 2giddyup (Feb 5, 2006)

Slayer2003 said:


> Is the first pic you posted, and the close-up engine shot, from the same vehicle? Just now looking at it...
> 
> Not trying to disprove anything, but i see alot of things that dont match up in the pics....


Absolutely ! The only things that don't match up is the detailing, as an example: the red anodized manifold, carb adaptor plate and blower idler bracket stand-off's. I did them red this last summer. If you really look at both of the pic's and compare, that is the only difference. The pic at the beginning of this thread is the newest one taken this last fall, for a submission for a calendar spot. 

*"THERE'S NO REPLACEMENT FOR DISPLACEMENT"*


----------



## Thor (Feb 6, 2004)

Who is this 2giddyup...

And where did he come from...

It's a FAKE!!!

lol just kidding :cheers: 2giddyup is my mentor granted my nissan is not as nice as his  










Oh and the bar holding my hood up...it's actually a jack handle because I havent put my hood holding braket back on...

:givebeer: 

Les


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Thor said:


> Who is this 2giddyup...
> 
> And where did he come from...
> 
> ...


Nice engine, BUUUUTTT.....don't jack someone else's thread. Start your own.


----------



## 2giddyup (Feb 5, 2006)

*"GIMP"* 
It's o.k., because,
For any other reason other than proper protocol concerning this sites posting rules, this one individual "Thor", is the only person I would ever let jack my threads. He was only giving us a taste of his Canadian humor.
I recently just finished helping him get his Nissan hardbody engine swapped 
(as shown in his pic). He is a true friend and reminds me of myself when I was his age.
By the way, he has posted his own thread concerning his swap.
It's titled: "V8 swap in 88 Nissan pickup" --- Truck & SUV topics

*"THERE'S NO REPLACEMENT FOR DISPLACEMENT"*


----------



## Thor (Feb 6, 2004)

lol Joe you bring a tear to my eye!

but I did hijack...everyone pay attention to giddy again!

:cheers:


----------



## 2giddyup (Feb 5, 2006)

psuLemon said:


> you can also send a PM to SR20AL.. Aaron also works for NPM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I received an e-mail from Aaron LaBeau today* and he said
*"That's the most ridiculous thing I've seen in a long time ! I love it !"* 
So, maybe I have a chance for an up-coming feature. I have to get
busy and gather all my pic's so I can zip them and fill out a question / answer format for him.
THANKS SO MUCH for the contact.
It don't get much better than this. This was a good day !


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

2giddyup said:


> Absolutely ! The only things that don't match up is the detailing, as an example: the red anodized manifold, carb adaptor plate and blower idler bracket stand-off's. I did them red this last summer. If you really look at both of the pic's and compare, that is the only difference. The pic at the beginning of this thread is the newest one taken this last fall, for a submission for a calendar spot.
> 
> *"THERE'S NO REPLACEMENT FOR DISPLACEMENT"*


Heh, yah, those are the things I noticed. 

And, if you go into the User CP at the blue bar on top of the page, click edit signature, and you can put your saying in there, instead ot having to type it out over n over.


----------



## 2giddyup (Feb 5, 2006)

Slayer2003 said:


> Heh, yah, those are the things I noticed.
> 
> And, if you go into the User CP at the blue bar on top of the page, click edit signature, and you can put your saying in there, instead ot having to type it out over n over.


Glad you noticed and thanks for the tip. I don't get along very well with electronic devices such as computers. That's the first thing I ripped out at the beginning of my swap (MY ECU). LOL !


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

2giddyup said:


> *I received an e-mail from Aaron LaBeau today* and he said
> *"That's the most ridiculous thing I've seen in a long time ! I love it !"*


Those were going to be my words exactly.

This this is just so wheels off you have to like it.


----------



## 2giddyup (Feb 5, 2006)

3-fity said:


> Those were going to be my words exactly.
> 
> This this is just so wheels off you have to like it.


Well thanks ! and I give props to your's as well.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

2giddyup said:


> Well thanks ! and I give props to your's as well.


 :thumbup: Thanks


----------



## Thor (Feb 6, 2004)

Congrats Joe

Let us know how it turns out!

Les


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I knew we'd get you an interview at least....lol


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> Heh, yah, those are the things I noticed.
> 
> And, if you go into the User CP at the blue bar on top of the page, click edit signature, and you can put your saying in there, instead ot having to type it out over n over.


speaking of which, cut down your sig. Its a bit too big.


----------



## 2giddyup (Feb 5, 2006)

Nostrodomas said:


> I knew we'd get you an interview at least....lol


THANKS ! ! ! as well, 
I just got done forwarding the information and pic's to him for his consideration.
Now I'll just wait for a reply.
_psssssssstttttttttttttt ! Pops open a can to help himself relax during the wait._


----------

